# Fly Fishing should...



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Fly Drowners Association?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No, he's just discovered it's expensive, pleasureable
time consuming and addictive as heck.
All the things the FDA wants to control!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

What he said. But there is a way to know how bad you are in it. If 3-4hrs after you stopped fishing you still feel like you are casting. And enjoy that feeling. Like when you are in a big boat in the waves....after your done you still feel like your in the boat, but alot more fun. [smiley=happy-spinning.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Got to thinking, what are the symptoms of flyfishing addiction?

Here's what I came up with:
(maybe the FDA should regulate it...)


How can you tell if you're addicted to flyfishing?

You are:

1) Willing to buy a fishing rod that comes in 5 pieces.
   For anyone else that would mean the rod is broken.

2) Willing to spend over three hundred dollars for a fishing rod,
  that has the lower half of the grip sawed off.

3) Willing to spend over three hundred dollars for a fishing reel,
  that has fewer parts than a fifteen dollar spinning reel.

4) Willing to spend twenty bucks for fishing line to attach to the reel,
  and still have to spend another sixty bucks for the line,
  to attach to the line thats attached to the reel.

5) Willing to fish with a rod and reel,
  that makes you pile your sixty dollar line on the on the floor,
  where you can step on it and get tangled in it,
  and ruin it, in order to cast it.

6) Willing to buy/build/modify a boat just to fit the flyrods in it

7) Willing to sell your boat because your new flyrod won't fit in it.

8) Willing to wear a laundry basket strapped to your waist,
   so you don't have to pile your 60 dollar line on the floor,
   so you can cast it.

9) Willing to risk involuntary body piercing, in order
   to cast lures that don't weigh enough to throw,
   unless the wind is going the direction you're aiming.
   And if the wind is blowing hard enough to carry the lure
   when you throw it, it's blowing too hard too cast it!

10) Willing to tie a piece of line, that's guaranteed to break,
to the 60 dollar line, in order to meet some vague rules
that say you have to, so you can lose the lure, you spent
3 hours the night before tying up.




I bet there are a lot more that I haven't thought of, yet,
in my epoxicated condition. There's got to be others,
I'm just not that addicted, yet...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that is funny stuff.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What makes it funny, is that it's the truth!
   
 [smiley=moon.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ha good list Brett.  

But don't forget to add:

Build your own fly rod; turning reel seat inserts from $50 worth of burl wood, $40 worth of exotic cork, precisely placing grizzly hackles in the correct alignment.

And then breaking the tip off the rod in the ceiling fan!  :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Forgive me, I'm only a little addicted...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Forgive me, I'm only a little addicted...


Oh I can not throw a fly! Last time a clouser left a fat welt on my noggin! Just build them to customer's requests


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Added a few more to the list.   



How can you tell if you're addicted to flyfishing?

You are:

1) Willing to buy a fishing rod that comes in 5 pieces.
   For anyone else that would mean the rod is broken.

2) Willing to spend over three hundred dollars for a fishing rod,
   that has the lower half of the grip sawed off.

3) Willing to spend over three hundred dollars for a fishing reel,
   that has fewer parts than a fifteen dollar spinning reel.

4) Willing to spend twenty bucks for fishing line to attach to the reel,
   and still have to spend another sixty bucks for the line,
   to attach to the line thats attached to the reel.

5) Willing to fish with a rod and reel,
   that makes you pile your sixty dollar line on the on the floor,
   where you can step on it and get tangled in it,
   and ruin it, in order to cast it.

6) Willing to buy/build/modify a boat just to fit the flyrods in it

7) Willing to sell your boat because your new flyrod won't fit in it.

8) Willing to wear a laundry basket strapped to your waist,
   so you don't have to pile your 60 dollar line on the floor,
   so you can cast it.

9) Willing to risk involuntary body piercing, in order
   to cast lures that don't weigh enough to throw,
   unless the wind is going the direction you're aiming.
   And if the wind is blowing hard enough to carry the lure
   when you throw it, it's blowing too hard to cast it!

10) Willing to tie a piece of line, that's guaranteed to break,
     to the 60 dollar line, in order to meet some vague rules
     that say you have to, so you can lose the lure, you spent
     3 hours the night before tying up.

11) Willing to wait for the fish, when you get a strike,
     to take all your line, before you can reel in your line.

12) Willing to cast away from the fish,
     before you cast to the fish.

13) Willing to be as worried about what's behind you,
     as what's in front of you.

14) Willing to take turns fishing from a boat,
because two people can't flycast from
the same boat, at the same time,
without having a squad of boyscouts
around to untangle the resulting knot.

15) Willing to accept strange looks when fishing offshore,
because you want to try and catch dolphin on a flyrod,
while everyone else is using spinning or trolling rods.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I have watched every fly fishing and tying video on the web...at least 2 times. I have yet to build the obstical course in the back yard yet, but it's comming.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

anything worth doing is not easy


----------

